# How Bout A Chocolate Fix



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 6, 2012)

How bouts this.

Pretzels














Melted & tempered chocolate.







Chocolate pretzel rod with bacon salt.







Chocolate coated jalapeno pretzel.







Might as well kick some up....EH 













Now let the chocolate setup.







I would have had more coated but i dropped the bag and most broke.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh you are so bad!! Those looks good though!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 6, 2012)

Those look good! Do you get the Unique pretzels local?


----------



## ak1 (Jun 6, 2012)

You scared me for a second!  I thought you figured out some way to incorporate chocolate into sausage
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









!!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 6, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Those look good! Do you get the Unique pretzels local?


Got em at FoodLion

Used to get em everywhere back in PA


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks! Gonna have to go get some, they sound really good!


----------

